Ask HN: Has it become harder for Canadians to get work in the US on a TN visa? - xil3
======
memebox
Yes the government is asking for RFE - Request for Evidence after filing for
Visa's on TN's which was rare in the past, this of course extends the time is
takes to get a Visa.

~~~
cylinder
Uscis is doing that to a lot of change of status petitions.

For TN status, you can apply through CBP at the land border.

Always skip USCIS where possible.

------
chriswoodford
In my personal experience, it did get a lot harder from 2014 to 2016. My first
TN-1, in 2014, was approved very easily with no issue. Had all the standard
documentation and there was no ask for additional evidence.

Renewing in 2016 didn't go as well... I was initially denied at the Port of
Entry, had to get a lawyer to coordinate an appeal. That took about 30 days,
but eventually was granted a 3 year TN. I worked with Peter Roberts who does
AMA's here from time to time on the appeal. Actually can't recommend him
enough to any Canadian's looking to work in the US!

~~~
kat
FWIW - My lawyers said renewing your TN Visa, when you live in the States is
expected to be difficult - as opposed to living in Canada, and crossing the
border every day for work.

My company heavily suggested I switch to h1b simply because they expected my
TN visa renewal to be denied (I am now on a h1b1)

~~~
chriswoodford
I learned that my mistake was crossing back into Canada and doing the renewal
at the Port of Entry. Apparently you can do TN renewals directly through the
Department of State, while still being in the US. That's how we did it for the
appeal and everything went smoothly.

------
gesman
I'm the lucky one who got green card only 1.5 yrs after getting TN-based job
in 2015.

I think lots is determined by the pull factor - how much US company wants you.

Agree with the fact that equally skilled, similar-timezoned, english-speaking
Canadians are severely underpaid and US/tech is a good opportunity to equalize
this.

~~~
personjerry
How can you get a green card from TN visa?

~~~
infinitone
You can't. I'm guessing he started off as TN then moved to H1B then to GC.

~~~
jackwu95
You definitely can. Once you start the GC process you can't get a TN renewal
anymore due to intent, but as long as you get your GC before 3 years is up
then you're ok.

Even if it takes longer than 3 years you can just not leave the US until you
get the GC.

~~~
stealthefocus
This is bad advice, the moment you apply for a green card you're non-compliant
with dual intent of your current TN status.

~~~
diebeforei485
Intent only matters at the time of applying to admission into the country, and
at the time of applying for a visa. You're not required to have continued
nonimmigrant intent while here.

The legal explanation for TN visas is the following: An intent to immigrate in
the future that is in no way connected to the proposed immediate trip need not
in itself result in a finding that the immediate trip is not temporary.
Repeated renewal of a TN visa that leads to extended stay in the United
States, may still be temporary, as long as there is no immediate intent to
immigrate. (9 FAM 402.17-7)

TL;DR what matters is present intent at the time of application and every time
you enter the US. It is not illegal if your intent changes after being here
for a while.

~~~
stealthefocus
I don't believe you're reading that correctly. First of all the manual you
reference is not the law, its the guidelines for an officer looking at you at
the POE.

An intent to immigrate in the future that is in no way connected to the
proposed immediate trip.

How I think a reasonable officer would read this: If you are coming in for TN
and they ask you about you intent if you say after the next 3 years I am
planning on moving back to Canada but in 10 years I want to try to immigrate,
that shouldn't disqualify you for the immediate trip.

The trip is the duration of your current stay, not just the entry.

------
xil3
I'm also interested to find out what employers in the US think. Would you
still consider resume's that come from Canadians? I seem to remember it being
easier to get responses (before Trump). Has the climate changed? This is
geared more towards the technical space.

~~~
keithwhor
Yes, Canadian resumes are some of the best resumes employers can get. Tip for
other founders: if you're not hiring Canadians, you're missing out on a
massive economic opportunity. Canadians are typically underpaid for technical
roles in Toronto / Vancouver by a factor of 50%, at least.

Canadians who haven't yet worked or done co-op terms in the US often think
it's much more difficult to get a job in the Bay Area than it actually is. Tip
for employees: the single best thing you can do for your career in technology
is work in the Bay Area, even if only for a short time.

I'm not sure how much the climate has changed, and I'm not a lawyer, but I can
tell you that generally: if you have a degree, a portfolio and work
experience, things have a high probability of working out well if you apply to
US jobs.

~~~
mattnewport
I think there's a decent number of us who don't see a 50% pay increase as
enough compensation for living in the Bay Area over Vancouver.

~~~
keithwhor
By 50% underpaid I mean a 100% pay increase (doubled) for moving to SF.

~~~
ikeyany
Making $80,000 in a nice big city is easily a better life choice than moving
to SF for a $160,000 job.

~~~
lotsofpulp
It could be worth it if you also have or find a spouse that can swing $160k,
and then one or both of you move up. Plus you get SF weather and outdoor
scene.

~~~
mattnewport
I think the outdoor scene is better in Vancouver. World class snowboarding /
skiing a 2 hour drive away in Whistler, world class climbing a 1 hour drive
away in Squamish, all kinds of water-based activities (except surfing) on your
doorstep and great hiking all around. Friends who've moved to SF find SF
better in some respects but overall I think Vancouver edges it out.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Vancouver is awesome too...But the money sucks.

------
huangc10
I've been getting my TN Visas at YVR for the past 8 years. Always had to go to
secondary and wait for an extra 1 hour. Nothing too different recently.

That being said, it also depends on how your application package is formatted,
what position you're applying for, and your demeanor when applying. All these
could affect your application process.

~~~
stealthefocus
What position is your TN for?

------
eg1111
I've found each TN application to be largely affected by the customs officer.
I've had smooth sailing going through Vancouver, as long as all my documents
are in order. I've had a lot of trouble going through Toronto (with the same
documents). Just some anecdotal application location advice!

------
gf263
I'm here on a J-1 visa and it was pretty easy. Didn't get much of a
questionnaire at the border.

------
pshc
My workplace is submitting H1-B applications for TN status employees earlier
than normal, probably due to uncertainty around TNs.

That said, my latest in-person TN application wasn’t more difficult than
before.

------
jdavis703
I don't have experience with the TN, but the place I used to work at had an
easy time getting L-1 visas during the Obama administration, but during the
Trump administration it seemed like the government wanted a lot of extra
supporting documentation.

